# Siemens Micromaster 420 Problem - Steuerung über Digitaleingänge + BOP



## Fix (11 Dezember 2012)

Wir in unserer Brauerei betreiben eine Pumpe via Micromaster 420 mit BOP und haben bis heute das Ganze über einen Schalter (3 Stellungen) digital geschalten.
Die Frequenzen waren 15, 30 und 45, d.h. Ich denke, dass der Digitaleingang mit 15hz programiert wurde und Ich mit dem Schalten den Wert addiere.
Nun meine Frage:
Ich wollte zuerst einmal den Ausgangswert (in diesem Falle 15hz) ändern und laut Anleitung müsste das über P0701 geschehen. Leider komm Ich nicht auf diese Parameter, da der Micromaster beim Hochklicken von P0700 direkt auf P1000 springt ->kein Zugriff?
Zusätzlich wollte Ich einstellen, dass ich via Schalter meine 3 "Standartfrequenzen"ansteuern kann und zusätzlich, während des Betriebs mit dem BOP eine Feineinstellung vornehmen kann.
Nun die Daten:
Die Einstellungen vor meinem Eingreifen waren:
P1000 = 3
P700 = 2

Das BOP aktivierte Ich, indem Ich P0010 = 1 setzte, P1000 = 1 und danach P0010 wieder auf 0.
Nun war die Grundfrequenz 5hz und Ich konnte diese mit dem BOP (Pfeiltasten) regeln.
Problem: Mein Grundschalter (15/30/45hz) zeigt dabei keine Reaktion.

Vllt kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, da ich eig. Brauer bin und (bis jetzt  ) noch sehr wenig Erfahrung mit solch Steuerungen habe.
Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen,
Grüße aus KirchheimTeck


----------



## Crack123 (11 Dezember 2012)

Das du den P0701 nicht siehst liegt wohl an der Benutzerstufe die eingestellt ist, da gibts 4 verschiedene Stufen , 3 zb. Expert 4 Service, auf 1 sieht du nur ein paar Parameter, welcher Parameter das ist steht in der Parameterliste > als Tipp mal Bedienungsanleitung / Parameterliste downloaden und angucken da stehts drinne 

Zu deinem P1000 wenn ich mich richtig erinner war da irgendas mit Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen, das heißt du hast deine 3 Stellungen grade gelöscht..(sollte das nicht so sein Entschuldigung! )

lg


----------



## magmaa (11 Dezember 2012)

Werkseinstellung würde ich jetzt nicht gleich machen muss man ja alles neu Parametrieren ....

Aber hier ist die Parameterliste vom MM420


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Dezember 2012)

Stell mal P003 auf 3. Deine Frequenzen findest du dann ab P1001

Mit P1000 stellst du die Quelle der Festfrequenz ein. Gelöscht hast Du also nix.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2012)

Bei einen Brauer dürft ihr nur Tips geben, wenn er ein Faß Bier in Aussicht stellt


----------



## volker (12 Dezember 2012)

bin nicht sicher ob das überhaupt geht.
probier mal parameter 1000: 34 USS an BOP-Link + Festfrequenz oder 43 Festfrequenz + USS an BOP-Link
wo ist da der unterschied??

ich würde dir empfehlen ein poti anstatt dem schalter einbauen zu lassen und para 1000 auf 1 (motorpoti).
dann kannst du recht schnell die drehzahl ändern

EDIT: para 1000 auf 13 Festfrequenz + MOP-Sollwert sollte das richtige sein.


----------



## Fix (12 Dezember 2012)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!
Werde sobald das Bier beschäftigt ist anfangen, eure Ideen/Tipps zu testen und euch zu berichten!
(Werkseinstellung wär ganz doof, da ich absolut keine Daten/Parametereinstellungen über die Anlage besitze...)

MfG Fix


----------



## Crack123 (12 Dezember 2012)

Möchte mich entschuldigen für meine Falschaussage, Parameterwahnsinn sei Dank !


----------



## elektro_mensch (12 Dezember 2012)

Fix schrieb:


> ...via Micromaster 420 mit BOP und haben bis heute das Ganze über einen Schalter (3 Stellungen) digital geschalten.Die Frequenzen waren 15, 30 und 45, d.h. Ich denke, dass der Digitaleingang mit 15hz programiert wurde und Ich mit dem Schalten den Wert addiere.



Wenn ich mich da recht entsinne hat der MM vier Digitaleingänge die "frei" parametrierbar sind.
Es kann auch sein das dein Schalter diese Eingänge beschaltet (Stellung 1 = Eingang 1 / Stellung 2 = Eingang 2 / Stellung 3 = Eingang 3) und bei den entsprechenden Eingängen die o.g. Frequenzen hinterlegt sind.

Ich glaub ich hab sowas mal gemacht...

Mfg
elektromensch


----------



## Fix (13 Dezember 2012)

*Ergebnisse:*

Also, Bier ist zapfbar => hatte Zeit zum "spielen":



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Stell mal P003 auf 3. Deine Frequenzen findest du dann ab P1001
> 
> Mit P1000 stellst du die Quelle der Festfrequenz ein. Gelöscht hast Du also nix.



-->konnte bei 1001 keine Frequenzen abrufen, da zw. 852 und 1020 keine Parameter angezeigt wurden.
(kl.Frage:Wenn ich mit P003-3 im Expertmodi etwas umprogrammieren will, muss Ich P0010 - 1 setzen oder nicht?!)

*@Volker:
Dein Edit hat die Richtung getroffen!!!
P0010 - 1
P1000 - 13
P0010 - 0
*
*=> Schalter hat noch 3 versch. Einstellungen!
=> Zusätzlich mit BOP regelbar!!!

AABER: Nun hat der Schalter nichtmehr 15 ; 30 ; 45 ; sondern 20 ; 35 ; 50 !*
*
Wo genau kann Ich diese Frequenz(en) festlegen?*

Schonmal viiiiiiieeeelen Dank an euch alle! So macht Arbeiten Spass 



EDIT:
Mit dem BOP kann Ich eine Frequenz zw. 15 und 50 festlegen und der Schalter regelt von diesem Wert dann entw. +15 oder -15 rpm. 

=> Perfekt!!!
Hiermit bedanke Ich mich recht herzlich bei euch allen!
Wer mal in Kirchheim Teck vorbeischrammt darf auf ein Bier kommen


----------



## volker (13 Dezember 2012)

Fix schrieb:


> -->konnte bei 1001 keine Frequenzen abrufen, da zw. 852 und 1020 keine Parameter angezeigt wurden.
> (kl.Frage:Wenn ich mit P003-3 im Expertmodi etwas umprogrammieren will, muss Ich P0010 - 1 setzen oder nicht?!)


p3 hat mit p10 nix zu tun


> Der Umrichter kann sehr schnell und problemlos in Betrieb genommen werden, indem P0010 auf 1 gesetzt wird. Anschließend sind nur die wichtigen Parameter (z. B. P0304, P0305 usw.) sichtbar. Die einzelnen Parameterwerte müssen nacheinander eingegeben werden. Die Schnellinbetriebnahme wird beendet und die interne Berechnung gestartet, wenn P3900 auf 1 - 3 gesetzt wird. Anschließend werden die Parameter P0010 und P3900 automatisch auf Null gesetzt.


wenn p3 auf 3 steht solltest du an alle parameter kommen.


----------



## Fix (13 Dezember 2012)

Doch noch kl. Frage:
Wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft, zeigt der MM beim Verstellen des Reglers immer 20/35/50 an.Mit den Pfeiltasten NICHT regelbar.
Sobald die Pumpe läuft, kann ich mit den Pfeiltasten den Wert verstellen und mit dem Schalter diesen Wert um +/- 15 rpm verstellen. 
Ist die Pumpe aus, setzt sich das ganze wieder auf 20/35/50 zurück.
Nun die Frage: Kann man diese "Standartwerte/Ausgangswerte" verstellen?

MfG


----------

